# Ielts-Computer Based



## anila4 (Dec 30, 2020)

Hi everyone, I want to ask that whether I can apply Express Entry with my computer-delivered IELTS results?


----------



## Marinemarine (Mar 21, 2021)

Yes you can


----------

